# Sailing Canada To Australia



## benny241525 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Sailors,

Luke Benson here, and I'd like to take this opportunity to ask all those bluewater/offshore/cruisers out there for some guidance.

I'm a first boat owner on the west coast of Canada preparing my Windward 30 for a singlehanded sail down to Mexico and over to Marquesas, the dream is to eventually make it back to Australia where I'm from..... I've started a youtube channel where I document Willow's preparation/modifications by the week.

It would be great to have some experienced sailors onboard with my project, I would sure appreciate any feed back on some of the modifications/setups I'm changing on deck and down below..

Thank you, and I hope to see you on the channel: theonboardproject - YouTube


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Good luck, which part of the west coast are you on?


----------



## benny241525 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks Paul, I'm winter moored at Gibson's on the sunshine coast at the moment, heading to Van in a couple of weeks.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice, you should hop over the straight and explore down through the gulf islands if you haven't already.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

benny241525 said:


> Thanks Paul, I'm winter moored at Gibson's on the sunshine coast at the moment, heading to Van in a couple of weeks.


They have a Sunshine Coast over there too?!? 

Welcome to Sailnet, Benny


----------



## benny241525 (Mar 4, 2014)

Cheers mate, yeah I tell people here that I'm from Victoria and they assume Victoria the capital of Canada LOL but yeah I grew up in Northeast Victoria,... Mt Beauty is where I go when I'm in Australia.

Thanks for the welcome, It's a handy forum.


----------



## benny241525 (Mar 4, 2014)

PaulinVictoria said:


> Nice, you should hop over the straight and explore down through the gulf islands if you haven't already.


I'm putting the boat on the hard and going to Saskatoon to do some serious hours to help pay for my sailing adventures, but I think I'll be back to sail July, and so I hope to head over to the Gulf Island in that month, should be enough weather by then

you'd spend the summer cruising the Gulf hey Paul?

cheers


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Welcome to Sailnet Benny, best of luck with it all. It will be an adventure of a lifetime. 

When you get back to Sydney I will buy you a beer


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

I try to get out and about. Both my brothers live down in Australia, sailing there is probably cheaper than flying from here!


----------



## benny241525 (Mar 4, 2014)

PaulinVictoria said:


> I try to get out and about. Both my brothers live down in Australia, sailing there is probably cheaper than flying from here!


Hey Paul, why don't you hop skip and jump to Australia to see you're brothers?? lol you sail a C&C right?

Will join the Baja HA HA Rally from San Diego to Mexico and then the Latitude 39 the Marquesas and by then there will be a whole fleet sailing to Australia

And when we get there, CHALL03 is going to buy us beers.. cheer Chall03


----------



## benny241525 (Mar 4, 2014)

chall03 said:


> Welcome to Sailnet Benny, best of luck with it all. It will be an adventure of a lifetime.
> 
> When you get back to Sydney I will buy you a beer


I just checked out you're website mate, It's awesome! I really mean it, it's not easy to do, it takes a lot of time.. so congrats...

As for taking Sophie!! I think it's a fantastic idea, and I'm sure you and her will notice a more switched on, responsible and down to earth difference in her personality as she grows..... Not that I know anything about child development, parenting or sailing offshore even .. but good work!


----------

